# Bucks want their fans to bring the noise vs. Bulls



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> John Henson's hearing is perfectly fine.
> 
> So when Chicago Bulls fans crowd into the BMO Harris Bradley Center and begin to yell, he can hear the boos for the home team, his Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-want-their-fans-to-bring-the-noise-vs-bulls-b99486468z1-301020661.html


----------

